
Show HN: Toweber – Get Feedback on Your Website for Free - exampaul
http://toweber.com
======
zupa-hu
tried to upload a profile image:

\----

Warning:
move_uploaded_file(/home4/paul/toweber.com/assets/images/profile_pics/$2y$10$aCJz5z2XKhaZW9IbM6QvNOM6TpAm.MtUi832wHajzcHk/XksWCH1a709ac7a3ffc66a861e8a5743d546263an.jpg):
failed to open stream: No such file or directory in
/home4/paul/toweber.com/account.php on line 166

Warning: move_uploaded_file(): Unable to move '/tmp/phpPiRU52' to
'/home4/paul/toweber.com/assets/images/profile_pics/$2y$10$aCJz5z2XKhaZW9IbM6QvNOM6TpAm.MtUi832wHajzcHk/XksWCH1a709ac7a3ffc66a861e8a5743d546263an.jpg'
in /home4/paul/toweber.com/account.php on line 166

Warning: chmod(): No such file or directory in
/home4/paul/toweber.com/account.php on line 167 File didnt upload

------
zupa-hu
This is exactly what I was thinking yesterday, that I either wanted to use
such a service, or if it doesn't exist, build it, except I don't want to build
it because I have other things to do. YAYYYY!!!

I totally wish it will take off for you!

~~~
exampaul
Thanks for your wishes!

------
egfx
Thanks. Hope it works well and the user base is there. I was looking for
something like this for [https://2fb.me](https://2fb.me) ever since
criticue.com went down

~~~
exampaul
Hey there, I hope Toweber helps you improve your website! We are currently in
the beta testing phase and are building up our user base. Cheers!

------
exampaul
Hey Guys, I made a website that helps new website owners improve their sites
for free. It is currently in beta testing. Please provide any feedback or any
advice if you have some. Cheers!

------
davidhsianturi
This is a good idea.

